# is passport needed for FMM



## desertclam (Oct 9, 2011)

I understand that only a picture ID and birth certificate is needed to enter Mexico...but the form for FMM visa requires a passport...is that absolute or just for american govt passification.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

desertclam said:


> I understand that only a picture ID and birth certificate is needed to enter Mexico...but the form for FMM visa requires a passport...is that absolute or just for american govt passification.


You can not enter Mexico without a passport. It's not only a Mexican requirement but it's also a US requirement.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The FMM is a Mexican government thing and has nothing to do with the American government.

What you really need a passport for, though is to get back into the US. Since 2009, the US has required its citizens to carry a passport to reenter the US from Mexico.


----------



## desertclam (Oct 9, 2011)

I understand that the US has made a "rule", not a law, and that they cannot refuse entry by an american citizen by constitutional mandate...So , that being said, I would appreciate info from someone who has experienced rejection of FMM for no valid passport...
Mexico does not require passports to enter ...


----------



## desertclam (Oct 9, 2011)

maesonna said:


> The FMM is a Mexican government thing and has nothing to do with the American government.
> 
> What you really need a passport for, though is to get back into the US. Since 2009, the US has required its citizens to carry a passport to reenter the US from Mexico.


You cannot show any american citizen who has been refused entry because of no passport...That "rule" is not law...Our american politicians want the sheep to follow rules...and yet they ignore the laws.

The Mexican FMM online allows different documets than passport...but the form at the border has passport listing only..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You don't want to try to 'fight city hall' on this one. Get a passport before trying to enter Mexico. You also wouldn't want to have to prove your US citizenship without one when trying to re-enter the USA. If you are a felon, you are probably out of luck. If you did enter Mexico without a passport, you will soon find that you would really need one. The FMM is only good for up to 180 days and can't be renewed in Mexico. A longer stay would require a visa and you definitely need a passport for that; plus financial qualifications, fixed address, etc.


----------



## desertclam (Oct 9, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You don't want to try to 'fight city hall' on this one. Get a passport before trying to enter Mexico. You also wouldn't want to have to prove your US citizenship without one when trying to re-enter the USA. If you are a felon, you are probably out of luck. If you did enter Mexico without a passport, you will soon find that you would really need one. The FMM is only good for up to 180 days and can't be renewed in Mexico. A longer stay would require a visa and you definitely need a passport for that; plus financial qualifications, fixed address, etc.


I have been back and forth over the border several times ,the latest being 3 weeks ago...Most of the times, they do not even run your paperwork, (licence and birth cert.), but just warn you to get your passport...I tell them show me the law requiring it...and so far nobody has shown the law...Political propganda on both sides of the border has made the sheep tow the line...
I thought when I joined this site I could find "REAL" answers to the "REAL" situations...but apparently this is just a bunch of brain-washed retired US govt employees pushing political poison...
You have a nice day.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

desertclam said:


> I understand that the US has made a "rule", not a law, and that they cannot refuse entry by an american citizen by constitutional mandate...So , that being said, I would appreciate info from someone who has experienced rejection of FMM for no valid passport...
> Mexico does not require passports to enter ...


You know you can talk about the difference between a rule and a law all day long. We can discuss semantics for ever but the bottom line is--how are you going to prove you are an American citizen without a passport? If you are a naturalized citizen you can bring those papers with you but now you're hoping that the immigration person at the boarder accepts them. Remember in Mexico you are guilty until proven innocent and Mexican prisons are no fun. 

Stop with the game playing and get a passport. If you can't, for whatever reason, then you should stay where you are.

I'm sorry for being a hard nose but the facts are the facts.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

desertclam said:


> I have been back and forth over the border several times ,the latest being 3 weeks ago...Most of the times, they do not even run your paperwork, (licence and birth cert.), but just warn you to get your passport...I tell them show me the law requiring it...and so far nobody has shown the law...Political propganda on both sides of the border has made the sheep tow the line...
> I thought when I joined this site I could find "REAL" answers to the "REAL" situations...but apparently this is just a bunch of brain-washed retired US govt employees pushing political poison...
> You have a nice day.


Stop trying to fight 'The Machine', and life will be a lot more fulfilling.

Wouldn't it be easier to just get a passport? You aren't proving a point to anyone - not to the border patrol, not to the US Gov't, not to society. Us brain-washed ex-gov't-employees just like to make life easy and follow the program. Now THATS a real answer.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

From the US State Dept travel website:
Mexico
"Since March 1, 2010, all U.S. citizens – including children – have been required to present a valid passport or passport card for travel beyond the “border zone” into the interior of Mexico. The “border zone” is generally defined as an area within 20 to 30 kilometers of the border with the U.S., depending on the location."

I can't cite a Mexican law (or even rule), but the area beyond the "border zone" is also where one needs an FMM. In other words, you can cross the border with neither, but to go farther into the country, you need both.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

On the INM website, when applying for an FMM or the no-inmigrante visas (formerly called FM·3), they specify "Pasaporte ó documento con el que se identifica el extranjero", and *include non-passport options* for documents such as official identification of nationality and confirmation of trip documents, seaman documents, a cedula from another neighboring country or personal identification documents. Even so, it still depends on which INM officer you meet up with, their mood, and where and in what circumstances....

If personal privacy is your concern, a passport gives away less information than any US drivers license does, because there is no address connected to the passport.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Courtesy*



desertclam said:


> I have been back and forth over the border several times ,the latest being 3 weeks ago...Most of the times, they do not even run your paperwork, (licence and birth cert.), but just warn you to get your passport...I tell them show me the law requiring it...and so far nobody has shown the law...Political propganda on both sides of the border has made the sheep tow the line...
> I thought when I joined this site I could find "REAL" answers to the "REAL" situations...but apparently this is just a bunch of brain-washed retired US govt employees pushing political poison...
> You have a nice day.


This Forum has been a sanctuary for civil discussion, not personal attacks and rancor. We invite you to participate, but we do not call names here. You may disagree on issues in an adult fashion, and maybe these "retired" people, with a lot more living experience can be of help. 

I agree with the majority on this topic. As a part of the resistance movement of the 60's I fought the "man" on a lot, but with age, found that I now pick my battles and a simple procedure like having a passport is not worth fighting.

Please, we invite your participation, but adhere the the level of discourse we have maintained.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

desertclam said:


> I have been back and forth over the border several times ,the latest being 3 weeks ago...Most of the times, they do not even run your paperwork, (licence and birth cert.), but just warn you to get your passport...I tell them show me the law requiring it...and so far nobody has shown the law...Political propganda on both sides of the border has made the sheep tow the line...
> I thought when I joined this site I could find "REAL" answers to the "REAL" situations...but apparently this is just a bunch of brain-washed retired US govt employees pushing political poison...
> You have a nice day.


Excuse me for a moment,,,your question was "is a passport needed for FMM" and the answer was YES. Asked and answered. 

Now there are places where you can enter without a passport. It is my understanding that you can enter into Mexico for a stay of 72 hours or less and travel within the Border Zone (appx 20-30 km). After that time you will need a visa and a passport to re-enter the US. Since no one is going to follow you around to insure that you'll return within the 72 hours or that you will stay within the border zone it's very possible that you can do whatever you want. BUT if you're caught then the 'deification hits the round thing'. As I said before, in Mexico you are guilty until proven innocent and Mexican jails are not pleasant. Just as in the US there are a lot of things you can do until you are caught. In Mexico being caught can mean a lot more trauma that in the US.

It also seems to me that you are spending a lot of energy trying not to get a passport and that tells me that maybe you can't get one. Who knows but possibly the effort speaks for its self.

The rest of your tirade was completely unneeded and unwanted. As has been said here, if you can not comport yourself in a civil manner then please go somewhere else.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

Rule, Law, whatever. Fact is, the US Gov't may have to let you in....eventually.

As airline crew, every now and then someone would have forgotten or lost a passport; I did, not long ago. This time I was lucky; I carry a photo (in my iPhone) of my passport, I had my airline ID, and I had Dept of Defense ID ("Geneva Card"). They let me in with a stern warning. 

MOST times, however, we are required to pay the standard fine of $100. 

The Mexican officials may be requiring the passport (law or not) because the US requires it of Mexicans! (Tit for Tat, as it were....) They may also be considering whether you may get INTO Mexico, but not be able to return. 

I remember a slightly different situation where a passenger on a flight to the US told me he refused to sign the I-94 form (required of foreigners). I gave him our standard response: "Sir, you are not REQUIRED to complete this form, or to sign it....unless you want to be admitted to the US. It's entirely your choice."


----------

